# Roo 2 year old male burmese



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Roo needs re homing asap as he does not get on with the owners two cats.
Roo wants all the attention for himself as he's very aggressive towards them.

However, when he's alone with his owner, he's the most affectionate cat in the world and will demand to be picked up and cuddled. He loves people but not other cats. When visitors arrive at my house, he'll run over to their car to greet them.

He currently lives in a very rural location in south Oxfordshire and loves to run around the fields. He certainly wouldn't enjoy living in a bulit up area now.

He needs a home with no young children,no other cats and no dogs in a rural area if you are interested in him please pm me


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Have you contacted the Burmese Cat Club or Burmese Cat Society - they have excellent welfare / rescue facilities and may well have people waiting to offer a home to an adult Burmese

Burmese Cat Club

Burmese Cat Society


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you yes I did. I am pleased to say she has now been re homed


----------

